# Matagorda Tarpon



## RMS-3 (May 12, 2013)

Been talking about it for the past couple of seasons & have finally committed to making a run at it this year. I have researched and watched numerous videos on tarpon fishing all the way from different techniques to what kind of gear is best to use. With that being said, when do the tarpon normally start showing up in the matagorda area. Are there certain water conditions better for tarpon fishing that I should be aware of? Any advice and insight would be greatly appreciated. Just wanting to gather all the information I can to hopefully increase my odds. Thanks


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

all the info you are looking for at ProjectTarpon.com


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm with you. I wouldn't mind making a few day commitment for s tarpon run. I just need a strategy. Thanks for the web site Marc. I need to look at it again.


----------



## Jarett (Feb 14, 2016)

I was literally just to post asking some similar questions, in for the replies.


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bumping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

following......


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Depending on your boat size, we typically wait for 0-2 foot seas. Head out and cruise parallel to the beach in 10-20' water and just look for them rolling. Watch for birds/gulls/pelicans crashing. We typically sight cast to rollers but when they aren't rolling as much we'll use spinning rods and blind cast.

Good luck and let us know how you do!


----------



## RMS-3 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the input 8weight, that will for sure get me a start on where to be and what to look for. Would throwing artifical (I've read a lot about **** pops) be the best bet if I do see them rolling?


----------

